# Fire Special Offer at 6PM EDT - 32GB Micro SD card for $5--DEAL ENDED



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In 23 minutes. Going after this one.

EDIT: Assuming I still have power, thunderstorm going on. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it.  43% claimed so far

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got it. 43% claimed so far


How do you see the % claimed after you've bought your one? After I buy mine, the offer screen shows that I've already claimed this offer and doesn't show a % claimed.

Just thought of a possibility: do you have multiple Fires registered to multiple accounts?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got it. 43% claimed so far
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


Thanks Betsy. I got one too and would have missed the deal if you had not posted. My 76 year old mother just recently bought herself an Android smart phone and the only spare micro sd card that I had to give her was only 4G. She will be thrilled to get this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> How do you see the % claimed after you've bought your one? After I buy mine, the offer screen shows that I've already claimed this offer and doesn't show a % claimed.
> 
> Just thought of a possibility: do you have multiple Fires registered to multiple accounts?


No, I only have one account. But, if you are on the Special Offer in your SO tab (it's not there any more, but it will stay there as long as the offer is open, apparently), and it shows that you've already claimed the offer. If you turn the screen off and then on again, that SO will be on the lock screen, and it shows the percentage gone. The second time I checked it was 59%, but then I had to cook dinner. 

Congrats to those who got it, glad I could help!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

That was a good deal. I didn't get this one. So far the only one I've managed to get was the $5 Lindt truffles, those were yummy.

How often do these special offers appear? I just started paying attention to them a few weeks ago, I think I've seen 3 so far. The truffles, the digital board thing and this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I missed the truffles.  I think there's been around ten of them perhaps?  (If you do get to the page where one is offered, at the bottom it shows prior offers.)

I've gotten three or four of them, and missed at least that many.  I got a $20 Paperwhite (I think that was the first one and probably still the best), a bluetooth speaker, a wireless memory stick card and now the 32GB drive.  There was a blender or soda stream or something?  And the chocolates.  And I'm sure something else I'm missing.

Funny thing was I was just thinking yesterday morning that there hadn't been any in awhile.  There were several within a relatively short time, now they are farther apart.  You can sign up for text messages; somewhere we have the link, I'll see if I can find it.  Doesn't work for me, so I really appreciate when people announce them here.

I wonder if we should have a dedicated thread that people can subscribe to here?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A week or so ago they had a digital message board thing . . . . . 

Of all the ones that have been offered, the only one that really appealed to me was the $20 PW but I wasn't available to click when it went live  They do regularly go pretty quickly.

The alert comes as a text message but I also do get alerts on my Fires as 'notifications' . . . . so I don't think getting them is dependent on being able to receive texts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The alert comes as a text message but I also do get alerts on my Fires as 'notifications' . . . . so I don't think getting them is dependent on being able to receive texts.


No, clearly not dependent on texts, or I would never have gotten any of the SOs.  But I've never seen a notification about them on my Fire...but then I get a lot of notifications on the Fire, but unless I actually go to the notifications screen and look, I rarely see what they're for. If I'm in a game, there's no status bar visible at the top.

Regardless, another way to hear about them wouldn't hurt, would it? And would help answer the questions about how often they appear and what has been offered before.

I'm using the bluetooth speaker I got now in the sewing studio--I'm working my way through House of Cards on Netflix, and I can have the HDX8.9 off to the side where it's not in the way but the speaker is in a space right next to the sewing machine, so I can hear it over the machine noise. Loving it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm . . . . when I'm home and can play more thoroughly I'll see if I can figure out how I got the notifications on my Fire.  For me, there's a number in a circle when there are notification so I can go look and see what all is there.  But, yeah, you do have to actually LOOK at them. 

But having a dedicated thread on 'notify' is probalby a good idea, and would be a good secondary way to get alerts. And then every one just needs to make sure to post as soon as they hear something!  I think that's happening anyway, but in a new thread each time.


----------

